# (Solved) Viewing Quicktime on Irfanview



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

I have the plugin for viewing Quicktime and have checked what I think are the right boxes but still can't view Quicktime files on Irfanview.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Deke
I think I will just tag along on this thread to see if anyone has been successful in getting Irfanview to display .mov formats. I also have the Video.dll plugin which is suppose to cover .mov format but have not been successful in getting it to work.

Might want to consider E-Mailing Irfan Skiljan [email protected] with the question.

Dave


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Dave

Thanks for the suggestion. I guess I could go ahead an download Quicktime but hate to load up something I can do without.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I've never even thought of IrfanView for video, learn something every day.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Finally figured out why I couldn't view Quicktime files in Irfanview. Found this in the plugins.txt file in the Plugins folder.

* 36. QUICKTIME.DLL - This PlugIn allows IrfanView to play Apple Quicktime formats: 
MOV, MacPICT, QTIF and FLI/FLC. 
 Note: Apple Quicktime must be installed and the PlugIn enabled in:
Properties->Video. 
Download it from Apple: http://www.apple.com/quicktime/download


----------

